# Weekly Competition 2013-19



## Mike Hughey (May 7, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F R2 F U' R2 U' F U2
*2. *F U R2 F R2 F' U F U'
*3. *R F' U2 F R' U F' R'
*4. *R' F2 U' F R U F' U R2
*5. *F' R' F2 R' U R' F R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D R' L2 U' B' U2 F U2 B2 D' L F2 L' U2 R F2 D2 R F2 B2 D2
*2. *D2 F2 U2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 F U2 F' R U' F' D2 L D2 R2 F D2 U2
*3. *D' R' D F L F2 R' D B R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 R2 L2 U'
*4. *L2 F R2 F' L2 B R2 B2 D2 F L2 D' B R2 U' L' U F2 D' L U2
*5. *L' B2 L' B2 R D2 B2 L' D2 B2 R2 D L F D2 B2 D2 U' L' F' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 F' D2 B Fw2 F2 L R2 D Uw Fw Rw2 B' L R2 F D L2 F2 D L R' F' L2 D B R' D L' Fw F' Uw' Rw' B2 Fw' F' U B2 Fw2 F2
*2. *L' Fw' Uw B2 Rw2 B Fw L Rw' D Fw U B D2 Uw' R' B' L2 Rw Uw2 B' Fw2 L2 R2 D2 Uw' B L' Rw' D Rw2 D U' Fw L' D2 U2 B L F'
*3. *Uw' R' D2 U F2 L' Rw2 Uw Fw U2 L R2 D2 F D' Rw Uw U B Fw2 Uw' B2 F Rw Fw' Uw Rw D U2 B' Fw' F' Rw F2 L' D Uw' B D2 Fw2
*4. *Uw F D B' L' B L' D F U2 B2 F Rw' F Uw2 B2 D' L' R2 D F' L Rw2 D2 U2 Rw' R2 F D U2 B2 Rw' R2 B' F2 L' R2 D' L Uw'
*5. *Uw2 Fw2 D U2 Rw' R' Fw' L' Fw U R' F' L' D2 Rw2 Uw2 U2 L2 D' B' F2 L' D2 U2 L2 R2 B' Fw2 D' Uw U' Fw2 U2 B2 D R' Uw' Rw2 U' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 B' F' L' Rw2 U2 F2 Dw L' Fw F Lw' B F' L' R Bw' Fw' U' Bw Fw' Lw R B' D2 F2 U Fw U' L B Fw2 R' B Fw2 Lw2 Dw Fw2 L2 Fw2 R2 Uw U' B Fw Lw2 Rw' Dw' L' Uw Rw' B2 Lw D B2 L Lw Rw Fw' R'
*2. *Fw' Lw B Uw2 Lw Rw' R F D2 L' Fw Dw2 Uw2 U2 R2 Uw2 B Bw2 D2 R U R2 B' Fw2 D Bw' Fw' U2 Lw2 B Lw2 R' D2 Dw' Uw' Rw2 Dw Fw F' Dw' Lw' Dw' Uw' U' Fw2 D Uw2 U B D' Dw' Lw B2 D' Dw' Uw Fw2 F' Uw' L'
*3. *Bw' Fw' F U' Bw' R D U2 Bw' Rw2 Bw D' Uw' B Lw B' Bw2 Uw2 B' Bw Dw Bw' F2 Uw2 B Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw R2 D2 Bw Dw' Fw F L2 R' B Lw2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 D Bw D2 Dw' U2 Lw2 R U' L B' Lw2 R' Dw Lw2 D' Uw' R2 F'
*4. *D2 U R Fw' Lw Uw U2 Rw2 R' Dw2 Uw B' Bw' D2 Uw Bw F2 Dw U' F R' D U Fw D Rw2 B' F' Lw' Dw L Lw2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 D Bw2 Lw Bw2 Lw F L2 B Fw F' Lw Dw2 Lw' Dw U2 F2 D' Dw U Lw' Rw' Dw' Bw' Fw' Dw
*5. *R' B' Bw2 D U' F L Fw2 D F Dw Lw2 D' Dw Uw' L B L' R' U2 L Rw2 Bw' D2 Dw' Uw2 U2 Bw Fw Lw' B F' Dw Lw' Dw Bw Lw2 D2 U2 B' D2 Dw B' Lw2 R2 Dw2 F' Lw Rw' B' Bw2 L2 B2 R2 Bw F2 Dw2 Fw2 Dw U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *F' 3U' 2B 3U U 2F2 3U' 2L2 2U L2 2L' 2F 3U' 2R2 2D 3R2 2D2 L' 3R2 2R2 B' 2F2 U2 L' 2L' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2R F 2D 2U F2 2U 2R' 2B2 2R 2B 3R' 2D' 3U' 2U U2 2B 2R 3F' 2D 3U2 L' 2B 2U' U2 R' 2U' F 2L D2 2R' D2 2D2 2U' 3R' 3F' 3R2 2R B 2U2 L' 2R2 F
*2. *2B2 R 2D 2L 2B 2F2 D L' 2B' 3F2 F D2 L2 2R2 B 2B2 2F' 2L2 F 2D 2U 2B F 2U' 3R' U L 2L 3F 2D' 2L' D2 2U2 2B2 F 2L' 3R' R' F2 R2 D2 2L' 2B2 2D2 3F2 F' 3U' 2L2 2R2 2B' D 2L B' 2D2 2U' U' 2B' 3F' 3U2 U2 2L B 3F' 2R' F' 3U' 2U2 B2 2R2 3F2
*3. *2D' 2U2 2R2 B 2B' 2F' F2 3U2 2B2 2R' 2B2 R U2 R2 F 2D' L 3U' 2U' L 3F' 2F D2 3R B' U' 2B' L2 3R' 3F' 2F2 D B2 2B L D2 R' D' 2D' 3U2 3F 3R' 2R' 2D2 3R2 R 2F 3U 3R' D 3U2 F' D 2U 3R 2D2 U' 2R 3F 2L' B D 2B' 3F2 3U' 2U2 B2 2D2 2U' R'
*4. *L2 3F2 2L2 U' B D L2 R2 2B 2F 2R2 F' R2 F2 2U' B2 2D 2F' D2 2D2 3U' L' 2U' 2F 2R 3F' L2 3R' D 2B' 3F' 2F 3R' 2B' R2 2U2 2L 2D 3U U2 3R2 2D' 3U 2U2 2F L2 2L 2R' 2B' 3U R' 2D2 3U' B2 D' B' 2F2 F2 2L2 2B' 3F2 3R' 2F2 L 3R2 3F2 U B' 3U' 2B'
*5. *2U2 B2 D' B' U2 2L' D2 3U2 2R D F2 2D2 R D' 2D2 U 3R' 2F F R2 2U2 B2 2B2 3F F2 2D2 L B2 2B' 3F F D' U F R' 2F 2D' 3F' 2D' 3F' 3U' U' 3R 2U' U2 2B 3U F 2L' R D 3R2 R' 2F 3R R' D' U2 B2 3U' 2R D' 2D 2L2 3R' 3U 3R' 2F L' 3R'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R 3D2 2U' U2 3B2 F2 3R 3F 2F' 2L 3F2 2F2 2D' 3U' 2U' L 3F D2 3R B 3B' F D 3D' 2L2 D2 F2 R D' 3D 3B' 3D R2 D' B2 2B2 U2 3F2 2L' 2D2 2F' U' 2R2 2D2 3U 3R' R2 2F 2D' 3U U 3B D U 3R2 D' 3U 3F' 2R D 2U2 2B2 2F U B2 U' F' 3R R' 3D 3B D' 2D' 3U2 3B' F' 3U' 2L2 D' 2B' L2 2L' 3L2 3B R' 3D2 3B2 3R' D2 2L 2R U' 2L' 2B' 3B U 2R' 3B 2D 2F2
*2. *2U L2 2D2 2R' R2 3D' 3B2 3F2 2F2 3U2 L 3R 3U2 2L2 2F 3U' 3B F2 2D U B L F' R' B 2D 3B2 2L2 2D2 R' F2 2R 2F D2 3R2 3U 3R' 3F2 L' 3D2 F L2 3D 3L' F 2D U' 2F' F2 2D' 2B' 3R R D 2D' 3B2 3F D 2D2 F2 3D2 3B' 3F 3U2 2U2 3F L2 3D U2 3F' 3R2 D 3F2 3L2 2F' 3L2 2F' L 3R 3F' L2 2R2 2D 2R' 3B2 F D' 3D 3B 3R 2D U 2F 3R B' L 2R2 3B 3D2 3U
*3. *2L D 2U 2B2 2D2 3F2 3L' 3R' R 2U 2L' F2 2R' B2 R' 3F 2F' L' D' 2D2 U' 2F2 U2 R' F2 R' 3U2 R' 2B 3B 3D 3B 3U 2F' L' F R2 D2 2B2 2L2 3D2 3F' D2 U B 3F2 3L2 3R 2R2 R' D' 3U2 3R R2 2U B 3F' 3L 3R2 B 2B2 2U2 2F F 3L' R2 3D' L2 3R2 3B' F L' 2F L' 2L' 3R2 B' 2B' F' 3U 3R' 2D2 L' 2L2 B2 3F2 F 3D2 2R B2 L' R 2B R2 B2 R' 3F R 3D 2U'
*4. *2L 3R' R 3D' 3U 2L2 D' 3D2 3U' 3R2 D 2F2 F2 R 3D' 2F D 3F D 2U R' 2F' 2L' 3L2 2D2 2B2 U 3L 2B2 3F' 2U 3F 3R2 3U2 B' F D' 2D' R2 2D2 3U 2U2 U B' 3B' 2F D2 3F2 F2 U 2B2 2F' 3U U2 2B 3B' F2 2U2 L2 3R2 3F2 2R2 3U 2L2 3L 3R2 2U' 3B' 3D' R' 2F' F2 3U2 L' 2R2 3D' L' 3R 2D2 2L' 3L2 2R 2F2 L D2 3D2 3R2 F2 3L2 B' R 2B 3B F 3L' 3R2 2R' 2B2 3L 3D
*5. *3U' 2B' 3L2 3B' 3L 3U 3B2 F2 3U2 2B2 R' 2U2 3F' L' 2F' D2 2U L2 2L2 3D2 2U B' 3B2 2L2 3R' D2 3R2 3U U' 3B 2F 2L' U2 3R2 R2 2D2 2F2 L' 3B' F' 2U 2L2 3L 2B2 L2 3L' D' 2R 3D 3R 3B' D L' 3L2 3R2 3F 3L 3F2 2R' B 3U 2L2 2D2 3F 2D' B2 R 2D2 L2 3R 3B2 2R2 D' 3D 2B' 2D' 3D' 3F' 3U2 U 3B2 2L' 3L B2 3D 2F' 2D2 3R2 2R 2F2 F 2D2 3D' 3U2 3F 3L2 R 3D 2U2 U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F' U' F2 R U2 R F R2
*2. *F' U2 R F2 R2 U' F' U2 F U2
*3. *R' U R F2 U2 R U2 R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B2 U' L2 B' U' L' R' D L' B2 L2 D L
*2. *L' B' U D' B R B U' B U L2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 L2 U
*3. *F2 D F' D2 R' B R' L2 D' L' U2 L2 U' B2 U F2 B2 D' L2 U F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 D Uw B2 F' Uw2 Rw2 B Fw2 F2 Rw R' B' F' R Uw B L2 Fw2 F' L R2 B Uw Fw R Uw L U2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 R B Fw R2 D2 R' B'
*2. *Uw2 U2 Rw Fw Rw' Fw' Rw' F' U Rw B' Rw' R U B2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 F' D Rw' B Fw' D B D2 B D2 B2 Fw D2 R' D2 Rw Fw L U Rw2 B2 F'
*3. *L2 Rw2 U' Fw2 D Uw' L F' R2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R F2 L2 Uw' U2 B' F2 R' Uw Rw2 B L Rw' D' Fw' Rw Uw' Rw F Uw' B' Fw2 F Rw2 B' D2 L2 B'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *R D Uw2 Lw Rw2 D' Uw U L2 B' Fw' Lw2 D L' Bw' Dw' Uw2 U' Bw' D2 R' Uw2 Bw' Fw2 F' L U2 R U F U' Lw2 Rw Bw Dw2 Bw Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 D Rw F' Lw Uw2 Fw' Dw Uw2 U' F Dw' F2 Dw' L Lw' R Uw2 R Dw2 Rw' Uw2
*2. *Fw' F2 Rw' U Rw' B2 U' Rw' R2 Bw2 Dw B Uw' F' Uw2 Rw F' R' B' Bw' F R2 B' Lw' Uw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' D' Fw' U2 Bw2 D Dw U Rw F' L2 Lw Bw' Dw2 U2 B2 D2 U' Fw2 D2 L' Lw' Rw2 D2 Rw2 Uw' L Uw2 F D Bw F Uw
*3. *B R U' F' L U F2 L2 B2 Fw2 Rw2 B' L2 R F' Dw2 Lw' R' U2 R F D U2 L' Lw2 Bw' F2 Dw2 B2 Rw' U L2 R Fw F D F U F2 Dw B F R Uw2 Fw Lw Bw' Fw Lw2 F' Rw' Uw2 U L R2 D2 U' B2 Bw2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' 2B2 3F L' 3R R2 3F 2L B2 D L' 3R' 2R2 R 3F2 2U' 2R2 3U 2L' B2 2B' D2 2U' 2L2 2F 2D2 3U' 3R' 3U2 R2 D' 3U 2U 3R' 2B 2L' 3U 3R' B 2B' 3F' D 2L 3F2 R' D' L2 R2 F' 2D2 U' 2B2 2R2 B' 2F2 3R2 U L' 3R 2B2 3U 3R' 3F F' R' 3F 3R' D 3U2 L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B' F 3L' 3R' R' 3B 3F' 2F' 2U 3B 2F 2D L2 R B2 F' 3U' U' 2B F' 2L' 2D2 2U' 2L2 3F2 L D2 3F' 2F2 R 3U 2B2 2F F' 3R D2 3D' 2U2 3L2 2R' R' U' 2R' R' 3U' F2 3L 2B' 2R2 3B2 U2 3B L' F' 3U 2U2 3F2 2F2 U 3L' D 2U 2L' B' 2B2 R2 U' 2R2 2B' D2 2F' 3R2 B2 2U2 3R2 U2 B' 2L 2R2 3D' L2 B 2R D' 3F2 2L' 3L 2R 2U L' 2R2 F U' 3B 2L2 3D 2U2 3L 3R 2R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F2 U2 L' R' B2 R' B2 F2 L F R D F' L2 R B D U R B
*2. *R2 U2 B2 F2 U' L2 D L2 R2 F2 L' B U F' D B' F' L F U' L
*3. *L2 D2 B2 U2 R U2 R' U2 F2 L R B L2 B' L F2 R U' F D'
*4. *U B2 D R' D' F' U F' B R B2 R D2 R F2 B2 U2 B2 D2 L2
*5. *F2 L2 F D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 R' U' L B D' U' F L' B'
*6. *F2 U2 B2 R' U2 R F2 L R2 U2 R' D B L D R2 D' U' R' U' F'
*7. *D2 U' L2 D' R2 U' B2 L2 U2 R2 U' L' D B' L' F2 R' B2 D L' R
*8. *R' U D2 F' U' D L' F U D2 B' D2 B R2 U2 F L2 U2 F2 U2
*9. *L2 B' F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 U2 B' L2 D L' B F2 R2 U' F R' D
*10. *R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 B U2 L2 F' R B F' R2 D' F2 R' D2
*11. *R2 B2 R2 U B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' D R' F' R F R2 F
*12. *U2 L' D2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L' B2 D2 L B' F' U' F D' F D2 B U' R'
*13. *D F' R' D2 B D' L' B' U' L B R2 F2 U2 D2 L2 U2 F U2 R2
*14. *D2 R2 F2 U R2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 U' R' F L2 D U2 F D' L F
*15. *D' F' D L U' B' D' L' F' D F' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 U2 D2 F2
*16. *L2 D2 B D2 F2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F R2 D B U L' B L2 F' D2 L2 R'
*17. *L2 R2 B2 U B2 D L2 U2 B2 D B2 L' F' D' L2 F2 U2 L' U2 F U
*18. *F2 D2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' D' L' F2 L' R U' B' D2
*19. *R2 F' R' F' R2 U' R U' R' F2 U2 L2 B L2 B U2 D2 B R2 D2
*20. *L2 U' R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 R2 D R2 U R F2 D B2 F' U L D' U' R2
*21. *U' F2 D' B2 D L2 D' F2 U' B2 D2 L F L D B' L2 B' D2 L2 B
*22. *L2 B F2 R2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F' L U B' D' R2 B L' R F R
*23. *D2 U2 R2 D2 F' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' D L2 F R' F2 U2 L2 U' F' R2
*24. *R2 B2 F2 R2 U' L2 U B2 D2 U F2 R' D' R2 B2 F D2 B2 D' F R2
*25. *L2 R2 D R2 F2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 D' F' L D F D B2 R B' L' F
*26. *L' F2 U2 B2 R B2 R' U2 L2 D' F' D' R U' F R' D L
*27. *U L' D' B' D2 B2 R F' L2 D' R L2 U2 F2 R U2 B2 U2 F2 L' F2
*28. *D' F2 D' R2 F B' L D' R' F D F2 U B2 R2 U2 D' F2 B2 U
*29. *D2 F2 R D' B L2 U' B R' U' L2 U2 D' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U F2
*30. *R U B2 U2 F' U' D2 R F L' F2 B2 U2 R B2 R' B2 L D2
*31. *D2 B2 U B2 U' L2 R2 D R2 U' F' L D L2 D B F' L F'
*32. *D' L2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 D2 R' D' B2 L' B R2 U2 L U L
*33. *D' R' B L' U' L2 U2 F' U2 D' R' F2 L B2 R' D2 R' B2 L F2 L
*34. *L2 U R2 D F2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 D2 F L U' B' U2 B R' B2 U' B
*35. *L2 U2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D B2 D B' D2 F L D' F' L' B L' F'
*36. *F U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 F' U2 R2 F2 D' U' L U2 F R' U' F D' U2
*37. *R' U' D2 F R' U2 L2 F D F' D2 F D2 R2 D2 F' B2 R2 L2
*38. *F2 U2 L B2 U2 R B2 L U2 R2 D F2 U F' L2 R D' F L' U B
*39. *R D2 U2 R' B2 R' B2 R' U2 F2 R B L2 U' F U R' D U2 F' U2
*40. *L U2 R D2 F2 L D2 U2 R' U2 L2 D' L2 F L2 F' R2 D' R' U

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B' F2 L2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L2 B R' B L2 F' D2 B R' U F2 U'
*2. *D2 R2 F2 D' U2 B2 R2 B2 L2 D B' D B2 R U F L B' U' L2 D2
*3. *D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F2 U2 R' F2 U2 F' D2 F' U B' L2 R' D U2 F2
*4. *L2 D' F2 D F2 R2 U2 F2 U' B2 U' F' D L' B' F R' B U B2 F'
*5. *U2 R2 B2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D' F2 U F' D F D R D2 B L

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U F2 L2 B' U' F2 R' U L2 R2 F U' L'
*2. *B2 L2 B' L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B2 D2 F' R' F2 U' B2 L2 F U L' B' R
*3. *F' U2 L' F' R U B' R L U F2 L U2 B2 L U2 L B2 U2 R2
*4. *F' U' R' D R2 D R' D L' F B' D2 F R2 F D2 L2 B L2 U2
*5. *B' U2 L2 B L2 D2 F D2 B2 L2 B2 L' B L F2 R U2 F D L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D L' U' D B2 L F' R' U2 R D' B2 U2 D' L2 U' D2 R2 L2 F2 L2
*2. *F2 L2 B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 U2 F R2 D F' R' B D F R2 B2 U' B'
*3. *D L2 B2 D' L2 B2 D U' F L' B' D2 B2 R2 U' B R F' R
*4. *U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 U2 B' L' D L2 U' B' R F' R2 F
*5. *F2 U' F2 D' F2 D R2 B2 U' L2 U B' D B2 D' U L F' D B' R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 U2 L B L U F' L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F U R2 F2 U F' U
*3. *B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 F2 U' R2 U' L2 R' F L F2 L2 R2 U' L D U'
*4. *Rw2 R' U' Rw D' Rw2 R' Uw2 Rw2 F Uw F Uw' L Uw2 B2 L2 F L2 Fw D2 Uw' L' Uw B Fw2 R' F Uw Fw Uw U L' Fw' F Uw Rw U2 B' Uw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R' U F2 U' F U F2 U'
*3. *F R2 F R2 F L2 D2 F2 D2 U2 B' D U F' D' R2 B L' B L'
*4. *Uw2 B F2 L' D' B Rw' B2 Fw' L Rw2 D' L' Rw2 R B2 Rw D Rw' B2 U2 L2 Rw Fw2 L2 B F2 D' B2 Fw' L' B U B2 F Rw2 F' L R Uw'
*5. *Bw Fw2 F2 Uw' B Fw F D Uw' Fw' U2 Rw Bw2 D' F' L Uw2 L F' Uw' F L' D Lw Rw2 F D2 L2 D L' F' L' F2 L' Rw' U Lw' D2 Lw2 D' Dw Bw L' Uw F' Uw' Lw' R2 D U' R Fw2 Rw Bw Rw' D2 R Uw2 Lw' U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-4 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=4 / dUdU u=3,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=-5,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=-4,d=-1 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=0,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=4 / dUUU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=3 / UdUd u=-4,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=3 / dUdU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=-2 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=6 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R' L B U' L B U' l' r b'
*2. *L R' B L U' L B U L' l r' b
*3. *U' L U L B' L' R U l r' b' u
*4. *R L B' R' U' L R' B' r' b' u'
*5. *U' B' R L' U R L' U r' b'

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-3, -5) / (3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (0, -2) / (0, -2) / (0, 4)
*2. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 4)
*3. *(0, 5) / (-3, -3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -4) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 2)
*4. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-4, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, -4) / (-4, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U' D' R' L' D' R U
*2. *D R' L U R' L' U
*3. *U' R D L' R D' R' D'
*4. *L' D U D' U L' D U'
*5. *L' R' L R' L' R' U D'


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 7, 2013)

*2x2* - 7.13, 8.85, (9.17), 8.62, (2.73) = *8.20*
*3x3* - (14.20), 18.09, (22.37), 18.72, 20.39 = *19.07*
*4x4* - 1:24.47, (1:21.29), 1:24.67, (1:38.77), 1:37.80 = *1:28.98*
*5x5* - 2:54.47, (DNF), (2:39.98), 2:46.49, 2:45.41 = *2:48.79*
*OH* - 35.03, 45.72, (29.99), 39.22, (52.30) = *39.99*
*Feet* - (6:18.82), (3:17.31), 4:11.77, 4:01.89, 6:05.16 = *4:46.27*
*Clock* - 18.81, 18.51, (15.25), (30.58), 21.90 = *19.74*
*Megaminx* - (4:56.63), 5:24.36, 5:12.64, 5:04.13, (5:33.92) = *5:13.71*
*Pyraminx* - 17.71, (12.60), (20.49), 18.01, 19.96 = *18.56*


----------



## SirWaffle (May 7, 2013)

*3x3:* 13.74, 16.54, 17.25, 16.42, 10.90 =*15.57 * 
*4x4:*57.99, 58.94, 55.86, 50.43, 57.08 = *56.98 * 
*5x5:* 1:51.50, 1:58.49, 1:59.58, 1:44.31, 1:55.13 =*1:55.04* 
*2 bld:*1:07.29, 1:29.30, 1:02.36 =* 1:02.36* 
*3 bld:* 5:31.02, DNF(4:09.57), DNF(1:45.12) * 5:31.02* 
*2-4 relay:* = * 1:23.22 * 
*PyraMinx:* 14.84, 11.07, 11.03, 14.81, 11.53 =*12.47 *


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

I'm curious. How does the scoring system work? I got 80 points last week and I don't know how!


----------



## SirWaffle (May 7, 2013)

1. One point for each competitor you beat in each event. 
(So it is much better to be number three in an event with 20 competitors than win an event with just a few).

2. Points just for participating in each event. Those points range from 1-13, depending on how hard/time-consuming the events are.
So one point for Magic / MM & 2x2, two points for 3x3 up to more than ten for events like FMC and 6x6 BLD.


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

SirWaffle said:


> 1. One point for each competitor you beat in each event.
> (So it is much better to be number three in an event with 20 competitors than win an event with just a few).
> 
> 2. Points just for participating in each event. Those points range from 1-13, depending on how hard/time-consuming the events are.
> So one point for Magic / MM & 2x2, two points for 3x3 up to more than ten for events like FMC and 6x6 BLD.





Thanks!


----------



## TP (May 7, 2013)

*2x2:* 8.58, 11.45, 8.55, (15.95), (7.22) = *9.53* 
*3x3:* 25.37, 24.00, 33.34, 27.99, DNF = *28.90* 
*4x4:* (2:08.13) 2:02.44 1:42.21 (1:41.91) 1:44.82 = *1:49.82* 
*5x5:* (3:33.27) (3:09.13) 3:16.72 3:28.75 3:25.16 = *3:23.56* 
*6x6:* 7:07.18 7:00.92 (8:50.02) 7:06.50 (6:51.86) = *7:04.87* 
*7x7:* 10:30.03 (10:02.99) (12:17.14) 11:05.62 10:39.86 = *10:45.17* 
*OH:* (51.70,) 1:07.42, 57.21, 1:12.15, (1:20.68) = *1:05.60* 
*2-4 relay:* = *2:57.16* 
*2-5 relay:* = *5:42.09 * 
*MegaMinx:* 3:11.84 (2:58.59) 3:02.49 (4:34.16) 3:02.22 = *3:05.52* 
*PyraMinx:* 10.79, (13.54), (9.20+), 9.31, 9.48 = *9.86*


----------



## MarcelP (May 7, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 11.95 6.89 8.73 (12.31) (6.08) = *9.19* // A PB! Must be the new Dayan 2 X 2 
*3X3X3*: 24.35 26.30 (23.93) 24.18 (27.52) = *24.94*
*4X4X4*: (3:30.17) 2:49.75 (2:47.55) 2:58.32 2:53.24 = *2:53.77*

*3X3X3 Fewest moves* : 41


Spoiler



Scramble L2 U B2 L2 R2 U' B2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B' L' R2 U2 L B L U F' L


Pre move L 

U F' L' U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 D R' F2 L' * // 2 X 2 X 3 
D' F D F D R' D' //3RD F2L 
U' R2 U R U' R' U ** R' U' R U R2 // ALL BUT 4 CORNERS 

* R2 F L' F' R2 F L F' //three corner cycle
**D R' U' R D' R' U R //three corner cycle

Solution: U F' L' U' B2 U B2 U2 B2 D R' F2 L' D' R2 F L' F' R2 F L D F D R' D' U' R2 U R U' R' U D R' U' R D' U R2 L


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2013)

*3x3x3 blindfolded:* DNF(3:31.59), DNF(3:12.90), DNF(3:24.90) = DNF
All close, somehow I've gotten a minute faster withour practicing...

*4x4x4 blindfolded:* DNF(12:53.27), 17:10.86, DNF(16:35.58) = 17:10.86
Easy does it...

*5x5x5 blindfolded:* DNF(39:42.18), DQ(practice with written letter pairs), 36:37.55 = 36:37.55
I can still do it 
For years this used to be sufficient for NR but Maarten...
I still need to find 10 minutes before August


----------



## khoavo12 (May 8, 2013)

2x2: 5.87, 6.37, (6.67), 5.38, (4.14) = 5.87

3x3: (14.14), 16.45, 17.80, (19.04), 17.30= 17.18

4x4: (1:30.19), (1:14.79), 1:20.06, 1:18.09, 1:29.44 = 1:22.53

5x5: (3:16.72), 2:54.98, 2:50.02, (2:46.80), 3:13.24 = 2:59.41

2-3-4 relay: 1:47.33

2-3-4-5 relay: 4:44.66


----------



## Bobo (May 8, 2013)

2x2 :2.70, 3.06, 3.17, 4.67, 3.02 =3.08


----------



## FaLoL (May 8, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 6.80, (5.94), (14.02), 6.73, 6.46 = *6.67*
*3x3x3*: (14.67), (17.33), 16.12, 15.86, 16.05 = *16.01*
*4x4x4*: 1:02.98, (1:16.14), 1:03.54, 1:08.12, (54.76) = *1:04.88*
*5x5x5*: (1:31.37), (2:07.80), 1:51.82, 1:49.70, 1:51.88 = *1:51.13*
*6x6x6*: 3:41.16, 3:47.52, (3:53.15), 3:36.00, (3:06.65) = *3:41.56*
*7x7x7*: 5:43.28, 5:40.72, 5:31.39, (5:49.17), (5:09.51) = *5:38.46*
*Pyraminx*: (12.00), 12.54, 20.23, (30.79), 15.60 = *16.13*
*Square-1*: (1:09.50), (50.76), 1:05.06, 1:00.67, 51.91 = *59.21*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (47.83), 45.11, 43.77, (34.41), 42.84 = *43.91*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *63*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: 1:30.87, DNF, 1:06.82 = *1:06.82*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:21.95*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*:* 3:22.79*
*Master Magic*: (9.58), 7.03, 7.89, 7.59, (6.91) = *7.50*


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 8, 2013)

*2x2: *5.27, 5.84, (7.48)(DNF), 7.24, (4.95) = *6.12*
*3x3: *18.32, 18.81, (20.11), (15.28), 16.03 = *17.72*
*4x4: *
*5x5: *
*6x6: *
*7x7: *
*OH: *(59.79), (38.80), 50.96, 39.18, 50.52 = *46.89*
*2-4 relay: **3:39.87*
*2-5 relay: **11:36.92*


----------



## YddEd (May 10, 2013)

*2x2:* 10.12, 11.61, 10.29, 12.04, 7.64 = *10.34*
*3x3:* 29.56, 27.81, 28.83, 20.89, 26.23 = *27.62*


----------



## Outsmash (May 10, 2013)

*2x2* - 4.88, (5.90), 3.76, 4.04, (3.74) = *4.23*
*3x3* - (14.61), 14.72, 17.11, 15.10, (18.09) = *15.64*
*OH* -(19.09), (28.88), 24.84, 23.80, 25.41 = *24.68*
*Pyraminx* - (7.74), (10.06), 8.71, 8.30, 9.01 =* 8.67*
*Square-1* - (18.32), (27.92), 21.57, 18.66, 25.53 = *21.92
*


----------



## cc9tough (May 11, 2013)

*2x2:* 5.16, (4.80), (8.24), 5.29, 6.90 Avg. = *5.78*
*3x3:* 22.43, 25.12, (27.69), (21.66), 23.15 Avg. = *23.57*
*4x4:* 1:35.13, (1:46.00), (1:25.40), 1:42.84, 1:37.55 Avg. = *1:38.51*
*5x5:* 3:02.57, (2:48.84), 2:54.01, 3:15.09, (3:15.25) Avg. = *3:03.89*
*6x6:* 6:20.00, 6:24.46, (7:22.36), 6:13.02, (5:45.04) Avg. = *6:19.16*
*7x7:* 11:37.47, (10:13.97), 10:27.57, (12:05.76), 10:50.88 Avg. =*10:58.64*
*2x2 BLD:* 1:50.60, DNF, (1:49.61) = *1:49.61*
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, (8:57.60), DNF = *8:57.60*
*3x3 OH: *49.31, 47.93, 46.51, 44.93, 49.23 Avg. = *47.89*
*3x3 with feet:* 5:33.01, 4:18.36, (DNF), (3:42.64), 3:47.81 Avg. = *4:33.06*
*3x3 Match the Scramble:* 2:52.83, 2:19.09, 2:11.53, 2:51.24, 2:07.46, Avg. = *2:27.28*
*FMC:* *40*


Spoiler



(U’, F, U’, R, U, R2) (B2, U, D’, B, D, B’, L, B) (L’, U’, L, U’, L2, U, L) (B’, U, B, U2, L, U2, L’, U, L’, B, L) (L’, B, R2, B’, L, B, R2, B2)


*2-3-4 Relay:* *2:12.80*
*2-3-4-5 Relay:* *5:21.39*
*Magic:* 2.28, 4.27, 2.30, 2.50, 2.79 Avg. = *2.53*
*Clock:* 40.97, 28.17, 28.86, (23.32), (42.93) Avg. = *32.67*
*Megaminx:* 2:28.30, 2:34.75, 2:35.93, (2:17.60), (2:40.94) Avg. = *2:33.00*
*Pyraminx: *18.71, 13.36, 12.65, 11.77, 13.46, Avg. = *13.16*
*Square-1:* 51.42, 1:07.32, 57.96, 59.55, 1:05.70 Avg. = *1:01.07*


----------



## Dene (May 12, 2013)

*3x3:* (15.08), 18.93, (20.45), 16.13, 17.12 = 17.39
*4x4:* 1:02.55, (1:25.16), 1:15.46, (58.61), 58.87 = 1:05.63
*5x5:* (2:03.59), 1:45.25, 1:44.55, 1:42.84, (1:41.59) = 1:44.21
*6x6:* (4:07.88), 3:45.40, (3:23.33), 3:47.41, 4:07.00 = 3:53.27
*7x7:* (5:05.14), 5:22.46, (5:43.21), 5:25.27, 5:42.65 = 5:30.13
*OH:* 30.84, (26.91), 35.01, 32.22, (40.57) = 32.69
*Megaminx:* 2:18.29, (DNF), 2:27.42, 2:38.31, (2:02.70) = 2:28.01
*Pyraminx:* 13.00, (16.61), (10.14), 13.77, 10.61 = 12.46
*Square-1:* (32.82), (22.04), 23.92, 29.97, 32.50 = 28.80

Well that was just horrible all round.


----------



## DuLe (May 12, 2013)

*2x2x2:* (4.87), 5.47, 5.26, (5.67), 5.04 = *5.26*
*3x3x3:* 17.28, (18.15), (16.85), 17.87, 17.59 = *17.58*
*4x4x4:* (1:30.84), 1:37.73, 1:34.83, (1:58.91), 1:32.47 = *1:35.01*
*5x5x5:* 3:04.12, (3:43.38), (3:03.48), 3:15.98, 3:17.84 = *3:12.65*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (3:31.26), 2:36.85, (DNF) = *2:36.85*
*3x3x3 OH:* (40.30), (1:11.32), 58.78, 46.72, 46.33 = *50.61*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:21.64, 3:46.67, (3:12.00), 3:30.55, (4:02.81) = *3:32.95*
*3x3x3 MTS:* 1:11.63, (1:41.09), (1:02.88), 1:20.54, 1:33.23 = *1:21.80*
*3x3x3 FM:* *42*
*2+3+4:* *2:01.15*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:31.44*
*Magic:* 5.11, 4.67, (4.12), (9.23), 4.98 = *4.92*
*Master Magic:* (10.12), 8.32, 9.14, 8.02, (7.93) = *8.49*
*Megaminx:* 3:50.68, 3:31.69, 3:37.93, (2:33.01), (3:51.49) = *3:40.10*
*Pyraminx:* 7.56, (4.97), 7.13, (7.71), 5.76 = *6.82*


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2013)

Contest results: congratulations mycube, Iggy & antoine

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.92 KCuber
 3.10 Bobo
 3.49 antoineccantin
 3.53 jaemin0922
 3.74 Iggy
 3.83 Neo63
 3.98 TheDubDubJr
 4.08 riley
 4.09 FinnGamer
 4.17 kalyk
 4.23 Outsmash
 4.40 mycube
 4.55 CuberMan
 4.74 yuxuibbs
 5.02 janelle
 5.10 bacyril
 5.26 DuLe
 5.64 ryanj92
 5.78 cc9tough
 5.87 khoavo12
 5.93 Lid
 6.12 Sir E Brum
 6.32 Schmidt
 6.44 Mikel
 6.51 bh13
 6.66 Nihahhat
 6.66 FaLoL
 6.72 blairubik
 7.10 Trondhat
 8.20 DuffyEdge
 9.19 MarcelP
 9.53 TP
 10.67 YddEd
 19.98 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.64 Lapinsavant
 9.99 antoineccantin
 10.22 jaemin0922
 10.88 riley
 13.56 Neo63
 13.69 yuxuibbs
 13.87 mycube
 14.15 TheDubDubJr
 14.24 FinnGamer
 14.77 janelle
 15.57 SirWaffle
 15.64 Outsmash
 16.01 FaLoL
 16.42 Iggy
 17.18 khoavo12
 17.21 bacyril
 17.39 Dene
 17.58 Lid
 17.58 DuLe
 17.59 AvidCuber
 17.72 Sir E Brum
 17.83 blairubik
 18.07 typeman5
 18.80 bh13
 19.07 DuffyEdge
 19.52 Mikel
 20.46 rona3
 20.51 Trondhat
 21.91 Perff
 22.83 Schmidt
 23.04 ryanj92
 23.11 bassgdae13
 23.57 cc9tough
 24.94 MarcelP
 26.44 Nihahhat
 27.62 YddEd
 28.90 TP
 32.62 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 45.75 antoineccantin
 47.07 riley
 51.97 mycube
 56.98 SirWaffle
 1:01.26 FinnGamer
 1:01.83 TheDubDubJr
 1:04.88 FaLoL
 1:05.07 Neo63
 1:05.63 Dene
 1:07.22 Iggy
 1:11.31 bacyril
 1:11.57 Lid
 1:15.23 yuxuibbs
 1:22.53 khoavo12
 1:27.18 Mikel
 1:28.98 DuffyEdge
 1:29.97 blairubik
 1:33.31 bh13
 1:35.01 DuLe
 1:35.55 ryanj92
 1:38.51 cc9tough
 1:49.82 TP
 1:54.64 Schmidt
 2:19.37 MatsBergsten
 2:53.77 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(21)

 1:36.35 mycube
 1:40.32 antoineccantin
 1:44.21 Dene
 1:51.13 FaLoL
 1:55.04 SirWaffle
 2:00.94 FinnGamer
 2:02.10 Iggy
 2:11.77 bacyril
 2:24.80 Lid
 2:37.12 yuxuibbs
 2:41.07 Mikel
 2:48.79 DuffyEdge
 2:53.84 rona3
 2:58.40 janelle
 2:59.41 khoavo12
 3:03.89 cc9tough
 3:12.65 DuLe
 3:23.54 TP
 3:44.12 bh13
 4:12.82 Schmidt
 5:13.83 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(12)

 3:07.12 mycube
 3:33.44 bacyril
 3:38.07 TheDubDubJr
 3:41.56 FaLoL
 3:49.24 Lapinsavant
 3:53.27 Dene
 4:29.32 Iggy
 4:50.01 yuxuibbs
 5:10.22 Lid
 6:19.16 cc9tough
 6:27.33 Mikel
 7:04.87 TP
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:21.65 mycube
 5:11.51 bacyril
 5:30.13 Dene
 5:38.46 FaLoL
 7:13.24 Mike Hughey
10:45.17 TP
10:58.64 cc9tough
 DNF Lid
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(26)

 15.34 antoineccantin
 22.93 yuxuibbs
 24.08 riley
 24.68 Outsmash
 25.45 mycube
 26.07 janelle
 28.47 Lid
 31.02 Neo63
 32.21 typeman5
 32.69 Dene
 33.28 FinnGamer
 34.92 TheDubDubJr
 37.72 Iggy
 39.99 DuffyEdge
 40.35 Mikel
 43.08 blairubik
 43.32 bh13
 43.91 FaLoL
 45.06 Nihahhat
 46.89 Sir E Brum
 47.89 cc9tough
 48.42 rona3
 50.61 DuLe
 53.66 Schmidt
 1:04.54 bacyril
 1:05.59 TP
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 55.65 antoineccantin
 3:32.95 DuLe
 4:33.06 cc9tough
 4:46.27 DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 14.13 riley
 15.02 mycube
 22.19 CuberMan
 27.39 Iggy
 34.30 Mikel
 36.50 MatsBergsten
 44.62 antoineccantin
 1:02.36 SirWaffle
 1:06.82 FaLoL
 1:49.61 cc9tough
 DNF yuxuibbs
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 34.69 riley
 49.18 Iggy
 1:07.00 MatsBergsten
 1:29.59 blairubik
 1:32.59 antoineccantin
 1:33.28 mycube
 1:44.82 okayama
 1:55.85 Mikel
 2:36.85 DuLe
 3:13.44 Lapinsavant
 5:31.02 SirWaffle
 8:57.60 cc9tough
 DNF bacyril
 DNF Cubenovice
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:15.25 Mike Hughey
 7:26.59 MatsBergsten
 8:54.12 Mikel
14:57.64 okayama
17:10.86 Cubenovice
 DNF Iggy
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:01.67 Mike Hughey
30:33.09 okayama
36:37.55 Cubenovice
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

39:26.96 Mike Hughey
 DNF Mikel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(2)

4/4 (16:08)  mycube
0/0 (58:24)  TheDubDubJr
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 57.76 bacyril
 1:21.80 DuLe
 2:27.29 cc9tough
 DNF antoineccantin
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:09.22 mycube
 1:10.16 riley
 1:21.95 FaLoL
 1:23.22 SirWaffle
 1:29.21 FinnGamer
 1:30.43 Iggy
 1:36.43 yuxuibbs
 1:45.39 Lid
 1:46.48 bacyril
 1:47.33 khoavo12
 1:59.72 bh13
 2:01.15 DuLe
 2:09.46 blairubik
 2:12.80 cc9tough
 2:57.16 TP
 3:39.87 Sir E Brum
 3:55.38 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:51.84 mycube
 3:22.79 FaLoL
 3:34.32 FinnGamer
 3:45.33 bacyril
 3:47.55 Iggy
 4:03.35 yuxuibbs
 4:44.66 khoavo12
 5:21.39 cc9tough
 5:30.45 blairubik
 5:31.44 DuLe
 5:42.09 TP
 6:04.05 bh13
 9:16.93 MatsBergsten
11:36.92 Sir E Brum
*Magic*(7)

 0.85 jaemin0922
 0.97 SweetSolver
 1.06 yuxuibbs
 1.31 Lid
 1.62 janelle
 2.53 cc9tough
 4.92 DuLe
*Master Magic*(5)

 1.91 jaemin0922
 2.88 Lid
 3.77 yuxuibbs
 7.50 FaLoL
 8.49 DuLe
*Skewb*(2)

 18.06 Schmidt
 49.46 bacyril
*Clock*(8)

 8.30 ryanj92
 8.78 Iggy
 9.80 Perff
 12.58 Lid
 19.74 DuffyEdge
 20.58 Mikel
 32.67 cc9tough
 42.54 yuxuibbs
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.57 Iggy
 6.82 DuLe
 6.87 antoineccantin
 8.67 Outsmash
 9.06 bh13
 9.86 TP
 9.97 SweetSolver
 9.97 TheDubDubJr
 10.12 Lid
 10.84 yuxuibbs
 11.23 riley
 12.46 Dene
 12.47 SirWaffle
 13.16 cc9tough
 13.47 janelle
 16.12 FaLoL
 17.80 Schmidt
 18.33 FinnGamer
 18.56 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(11)

 1:11.41 antoineccantin
 1:50.62 Iggy
 1:51.11 bacyril
 2:00.08 Lid
 2:21.27 mycube
 2:28.01 Dene
 2:32.99 cc9tough
 3:05.52 TP
 3:17.52 FinnGamer
 3:40.10 DuLe
 5:13.71 DuffyEdge
*Square-1*(11)

 20.48 Neo63
 21.92 Outsmash
  22.26 Lid
 24.30 kalyk
 27.65 lemakk
 28.80 Dene
 36.30 bacyril
 37.19 janelle
 43.66 Iggy
 59.21 FaLoL
 1:01.07 cc9tough
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

28 irontwig
29 okayama
31 mycube
32 Lid
38 FinnGamer
40 cc9tough
41 MarcelP
42 riley
42 DuLe
56 yuxuibbs
61 bh13
63 FaLoL

*Contest results*

280 mycube
245 Iggy
228 antoineccantin
204 Lid
200 yuxuibbs
200 riley
192 FaLoL
186 FinnGamer
186 bacyril
163 cc9tough
159 DuLe
148 Dene
141 TheDubDubJr
137 Mikel
128 Neo63
120 SirWaffle
115 Outsmash
111 janelle
109 MatsBergsten
108 bh13
93 khoavo12
89 DuffyEdge
89 blairubik
86 TP
86 jaemin0922
67 Mike Hughey
65 Lapinsavant
57 okayama
55 Sir E Brum
55 Schmidt
50 ryanj92
41 typeman5
39 kalyk
38 rona3
36 CuberMan
36 KCuber
35 MarcelP
35 Bobo
30 Nihahhat
27 Cubenovice
22 Trondhat
22 irontwig
22 AvidCuber
22 SweetSolver
21 Perff
11 lemakk
10 YddEd
10 bassgdae13


----------



## TP (May 14, 2013)

Among the last 4 in all 11 events i competed in, except for Pyraminx. Hopefully it just means that the competition is good and I don´t suck.

I do really like this competition though, thanks for having it Mike and Mats. Also known as M&M.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 15, 2013)

TP said:


> ... Also known as M&M.



That was fun .


----------

